# le Rhône / la Seine - genre des cours d'eau



## Denisska

Bonjour à tous,

Pourriez-vous me dire, s'il y a une loi/règle/tendance concernant le genre des noms des fleuves/rivières?
Au regard bete et méchant, il semble que tous les grands fleuves du point de vue de longueur et/ou de débit sont du masculin: l'Amazone, le Nil, le Rhin, le Danube...?


----------



## itka

L'Amazone, la Volga sont des noms féminins. Il doit y en avoir d'autres. 
Est-ce que ce sujet n'a pas déjà été discuté sur le forum ?


----------



## Denisska

Merci pour l'Amazone...d'ailleurs, je n'ai trouvé pas grande chose au forum à propos des noms des fleuves ((


----------



## snarkhunter

Je doute qu'il y ait pour les fleuves davantage de règles que pour, par exemple, le nom des villes.


----------



## Grop

Bonjour, pour moi l'Amazone est un nom masculin.

Wikipedia (qui n'est pas la référence absolue bien sûr) est d'accord avec moi :



> L'Amazone est à lui seul à l'origine de 18% du volume total d'eau douce déversée dans les océans du monde.


----------



## snarkhunter

Grop said:


> Bonjour, pour moi l'Amazone est un nom masculin.
> 
> Wikipedia (qui n'est pas la référence absolue bien sûr) est d'accord avec moi :


Dire de *Wikipedia* que ce n'est "pas la référence absolue" est _un doux euphémisme_ !

Je pense que c'est la confusion fleuve/nom du fleuve qui est responsable de cette incohérence. Il n'y a aucune raison valable pour que le nom de ce fleuve soit masculin, le nom d'origine étant lui-même féminin : une Amazone.


----------



## Zone

Précision : le Rhône (avec accent circonflexe)


----------



## CapnPrep

snarkhunter said:


> Je pense que c'est la confusion fleuve/nom du fleuve qui est responsable de cette incohérence. Il n'y a aucune raison valable pour que le nom de ce fleuve soit masculin, le nom d'origine étant lui-même féminin : une Amazone.


Il y a plein d'incohérences invalables de ce type : le sainte-maure, une Saint-Jacques, une Citroën, le _Normandie_, … Et amazon.fr, c'est féminin aussi ?

On trouve, dans le dictionnaire bilingue Oxford-Hachette :


> *Amazone* *I* _nf _Mythol Amazon.* II* _nprm_ Géog l'~ the Amazon (river).


----------



## snarkhunter

CapnPrep said:


> Il y a plein d'incohérences invalables de ce type : le sainte-maure, une Saint-Jacques, une Citroën, le _Normandie_, … Et amazon.fr, c'est féminin aussi ?


Je comprends, mais l'argument ne tient pas pour plusieurs de ces propositions. En effet :

une (*coquille*) Saint-Jacques
une (*voiture* de la marque) Citroën
le (*paquebot*) Normandie


----------



## Aoyama

> il semble que tous les grands fleuves du point de vue de longueur et/ou de débit sont du masculin





> L'Amazone, la Volga sont des noms féminins. Il doit y en avoir d'autres.


Oui, notamment la Loire, qui est le plus long fleuve français. La Seine est du féminin, mais comme on sait, elle n'a que 8 km de moins que le Rhône (772 contre 800, de mémoire, non 776 et 813 après vérif mais 801 en France, le reste en Suisse), pas concluant. Par contre Sequana (f) et Rhodanus (m) en latin.
Je ne pense pas que le français (langue) pousse le sexisme jusqu'à attribuer le masculin aux fleuves selon la longueur et le débit (le débit !?).
On doit penser qu'il doit d'abord y avoir une raison étymologique, les noms de lieux comme les noms de fleuves étant anciens et venant souvent d'une autre langue. Maintenant, on peut aussi imaginer que dans la langue ancienne d'origine (le gaulois ou le latin -ou ses dérivés romans- pour le français), il y avait aussi cette forme de "sexisme" ...


----------



## TitTornade

Aoyama said:


> Oui, notamment la Loire, qui est le plus long fleuve français. La Seine est du féminin, mais comme on sait, elle n'a que 8 km de moins que le Rhône (772 contre 800, de mémoire, non 776 et 813 après vérif mais 801 en France, le reste en Suisse), pas concluant. Par contre Sequana (f) et Rhodanus (m) en latin.


 
 Attention les maths et les chiffres 
800 - 772 = 28 km 
Par ailleurs, le Rhône coule en France sur 545 km et non pas 801 km...
La longueur de la Seine est bien 776 km mais le Rhône fait au total 812 km.

Pour ce qui est du genre des fleuves, pour les noms étrangers, on doit être dans l'aléatoire : on donne soit le genre de "fleuve" -> masculin, soit selon selon la terminaison (Le 10e fleuve du monde est la Léna : terminaison en -a -> féminin).
Le Danube est féminin en Allemand... Le Rhin est masculin en allemand...
On est dans l'aléatoire.


----------



## Aoyama

> Attention les maths et les chiffres
> 800 - 772 = 28 km


Absolument, le 2 avait sauté ... Je laisse.
Pour les kilométrages, ça varie un peu pour le Rhône, selon les ... sources (810,812,813 km), même pour la Seine, peut-être pour d'autres fleuves aussi. On est dans l'aléatoire ...
Pour le genre ou le sexe des fleuves, c'est vrai que :


> Le Danube est féminin en Allemand... Le Rhin est masculin en allemand...


Par contre, pour la terminaison en a, marque du féminin (pour les fleuves) elle ne l'est pas, comme on sait, pour les pays (le Canada, le Panama, le Guatemala, même si on dira la Haute-Volta, venant du fleuve).
Il serait intéressant de voir, pour un pays comme la France par exemple, quel est le pourcentage de fleuves du féminin et du masculin. Je pencherais pour une majorité au féminin. Est-ce à cause de l'influence plus "prégnante" du mot _rivière_ sur le mot _fleuve_ ... ?


----------



## snarkhunter

Aoyama said:


> Il serait intéressant de voir, pour un pays comme la France par exemple, quel est le pourcentage de fleuves du féminin et du masculin. Je pencherais pour une majorité au féminin. Est-ce à cause de l'influence plus "prégnante" du mot _rivière_ sur le mot _fleuve_ ... ?


Gagné ! Cinq fleuves coulent en France (dont un "partagé" avec l'Allemagne), dont trois ont un nom féminin, ce qui représente ainsi une majorité féminine de 60%. Ce sont :

la Garonne
la Loire
le Rhin
le Rhône
la Seine

Mais il y a trop de rivières pour en établir simplement une liste !


----------



## Grop

Techniquement, ce sont les *grands* fleuves de France. Rien que dans mon département nous avons la Roya, le Paillon, le Var, le Loup, la Brague, et la Siagne.


----------



## snarkhunter

Grop said:


> Techniquement, ce sont les *grands* fleuves de France. Rien que dans mon département nous avons la Roya, le Paillon, le Var, le Loup, la Brague, et la Siagne.


Alors, là, je n'en avais aucune idée ! J'en étais resté aux notions acquises à l'école primaire, puis au cours de géographie du collège et du lycée. Merci pour cette information fondamentale, d'autant que la seule Meuse est déjà d'une longueur bien supérieure au Rhin (en France)...


----------



## CapnPrep

snarkhunter said:


> Je comprends, mais l'argument ne tient pas pour plusieurs de ces propositions. En effet :
> 
> une (*coquille*) Saint-Jacques
> une (*voiture* de la marque) Citroën
> le (*paquebot*) Normandie


Exact, et l'argument ne tient pas non plus pour le (*fleuve*) Amazone. C'est toujours le même principe : les noms peuvent changer de genre grammatical quand ils changent de référence.

Dans ce cas précis, les dicionnaires (comme les locuteurs) sont en désaccord. Je viens de consulter le _Robert encyclopédique des noms propres _: « *Amazone* n. f. : Fl. d'Amérique du Sud … »


----------



## Aoyama

> Cinq fleuves coulent en France (dont un "partagé" avec l'Allemagne), dont trois ont un nom féminin, ce qui représente ainsi une majorité féminine de 60%.


On doit quand même avoir plus de cinq fleuves dans ce pays, grands et/ou moins grands. La Saône, la Dordogne, La Meuse (déjà mentionnée), le Gard ... ne sont pas des rivières.


----------



## TitTornade

Aoyama said:


> On doit quand même avoir plus de cinq fleuves dans ce pays, grands et/ou moins grands. La Saône, la Dordogne, La Meuse (déjà mentionnée), le Gard ... ne sont pas des rivières.


 
Oui le nombre de fleuves dits "côtiers" ("petits fleuves") est considérable (cf. les exemples des deux genres donnés par Grop)
Et il existe des fleuves plus long tels que la Somme, la Charente, l'Adour, la Vilaine, l'Aude ou l'Héraut...

Sinon, la Saône et le Gard sont des rivières (affluents du Rhône).
La Meuse est en général considérée comme un fleuve (même si elle a un delta commun avec le Rhin) et le cas de la Dordogne est sujet à controverse (elle a un esturaire commun avec la Garonne)...


----------



## Aoyama

> la Somme, la Charente, l'Adour, la Vilaine, l'Aude ou l'Héraut...


Et là, par exemple on aurait l'Adour au masculin (?), l'Aude au féminin (?) et je dirais l'Héraut au masculin par attraction avec héros/héraut (?) ...


----------



## TitTornade

Oups, il faut lire l'Hérau*lt* ! (je ne peux plus corriger mon post...)
Et je suis incapable de dire le genre d'Adour, Aude ou Hérault... Si quelqu'un sait...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Longtemps après...

L'Adour est masculin et la Dordogne est considérée comme une rivière par ses riverains (la "rivière Espérance".


----------



## quinoa

Hérault est masculin aussi, Aude, féminin.


----------



## Barsac

le Adour, la Aude, le Hérault., la Gironde.
la Sèvre niortaise, la Sèvre nantaise.
L'Ob, (m), l'Iénisséî (m), la Léna (f), l'Amour (m) [toujours].


----------



## Aoyama

> la Sèvre niortaise, la Sèvre nantaise.


Oui ... le fleuve ne pourrait pas changer de genre suivant la région.
Je pense que le genre des fleuves a à voir avec l'_étymologie _(gauloise et/ou latine) et avec _l'attraction _d'autres mots.
Adour comme amour (fleuve aussi) sera du masculin.
Aude comme aube du féminin.
Dordogne, Garonne, Gironde comme pogne, baronne, et girond/e etc.
Pas vraiment de règles mais un usage ...


----------



## belgian teacher

Adour : masculin
Aude : masculin
Hérault : masculin

source : Wikipedia donc sujette à caution (voir remarque de smarkhunter)


----------



## Fred_C

snarkhunter said:


> Je doute qu'il y ait pour les fleuves davantage de règles que pour, par exemple, le nom des villes.


 
Je pense que les problèmes sont très différents :
De nombreuses questions sur ce forum ont montré que pour le nom des villes, on accorde parfois les adjectifs différemment selon qu'ils sont attributs ou épithètes ("Le vieux Nice" / "Nice est belle"), ce qui amène à la conclusion que le nom des villes sont une catégorie de noms qui n'ont pas vraiment de genre.

Les noms de fleuves, en revanche, ont un genre tout à fait déterminé, et il n'y a pas plus de règle pour les savoir que pour n'importe quel substantif.


----------



## Aoyama

> Aude : masculin


 ah ?


> on accorde parfois les adjectifs différemment selon qu'ils sont attributs ou épithètes ("Le vieux Nice" / "Nice est belle"), ce qui amène à la conclusion que le nom des villes sont une catégorie de noms qui n'ont pas vraiment de genre.


C'est très juste. L'exemple de Nice est emblématique, ce ne serait d'ailleurs pas pareil avec Paris.


> Les noms de fleuves, en revanche, ont un genre tout à fait déterminé, et il n'y a pas plus de règle pour les savoir que pour n'importe quel substantif.


Si ce n'est quand même l'origine ou la terminaison (mais on trouvera sûrement des exceptions).


----------



## Barsac

Pour l'Aude, je maintiens fermement le féminin. J'ai trouvé dans un texte officiel la phrase suivante :
Pour la deuxième fois, l'Aude est rattaché*e* à l'état français, en 1229.

Pour les expressions concernant la ville de Nice :
Nice est belle = Nice est une belle ville.
Le vieux Nice = Le vieux quartier de Nice. 
le nom "Nice" est donc plutôt féminin, au moins dans ces deux expressions.


----------



## itka

Le nom de Nice est féminin tout simplement parce qu'il l'est en nissart (la langue de Nice).
L'hymne local s'appelle d'ailleurs "Nissa la Bella". 

Quant au "Vieux Nice" c'est le vieux quartier, comme pour toutes les autres villes : le vieux Lyon, le vieux Marseille...le vieux lille  !


----------



## Fred_C

itka said:


> Le nom de Nice est féminin tout simplement parce qu'il l'est en nissart (la langue de Nice).
> L'hymne local s'appelle d'ailleurs "Nissa la Bella".


 
Je sais que tu es niçoise, (moi aussi, un peu, je suis né à Nice.) mais je suis au regret de te dire que ce n'est pas une raison suffisante... (Le mot français de Nice n'est pas un descendant du nom niçois, c'en est un cousin...)



itka said:


> Quant au "Vieux Nice" c'est le vieux quartier, comme pour toutes les autres villes : le vieux Lyon, le vieux Marseille...le vieux lille  !


 
C'est bien ça qui est extraordinaire : Pour n'importe quel substantif ou nom propre autre que celui d'une ville, le genre n'est *jamais* déterminé par métonymie ou par association d'idée avec un autre substantif.


----------



## CapnPrep

belgian teacher said:


> Adour : masculin
> Aude : masculin
> Hérault : masculin
> 
> source : Wikipedia donc sujette à caution


Confirmé par le Petit Robert des noms propres. _Aude_ vient normalement du latin _Atax_, _Atacis_ (nom masculin), mais qui sait, ce n'est peut-être que son cousin.

Quant à Nice : ce n'est pas un cours d'eau. Vous pouvez poursuivre la discussion dans le fil  * FR: genre des villes* (mais j'ai l'impression qu'on a fait le tour de la question).


----------



## nobbs

Barsac said:


> l'Amour (m) [toujours].



Et si, comme pour le Nil, il y avait un Amour Bleu et un Amour Blanc (par exemple), ces Amours seraient-elles féminines au pluriel?


----------

